
Show HN: HelloDigest – Digest newsletters and receive them a single email - alecsmart1
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hellodigest/ickcolhndemmghdlafiapfnohmjoilbl?ref=producthunt
======
alecsmart1
I created this tool because I get a lot of newsletters (& drip emails) every
day and it is very time consuming to go through each and every email.
Moreover, these emails come in at ad-hoc timings and distract my daily
workflow. However, I would still like to glance over these emails so that I
don't miss any important update (product updates, offers etc.).

With HelloDigest, I simply digest the emails once directly from Gmail and then
it sends me a single email every morning at 9am (my timezone) with all new
emails in the last 24 hours.

Do try it out and let me know your feedback. I hope you find it as useful as I
do.

